# bare bow gang



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

That’s a great idea. Wouldn’t take much to start a facebook page, or something of that nature, and get all the non-sight people to join up.
Bowhunter; compound, recurve
Bare bow; compound, recurve

Would be an excellent spot where all the different tournaments and gatherings can be posted and commented on.

I’ll see what I can do.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Could do it right here OR ask mods to start another forum.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

catkinson said:


> Could do it right here OR ask mods to start another forum.


That has been tried. I can totally understand the MODS on this one in that there is way to many forum categories already. Adding another one would cloud up an already full sight.

Today I talked to a close friend of mine who has owned several different web-sights. His input has given me a good idea on where to start.
More to come...


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

OK, lets give this a shot. (pun intended)
All non-sight finger shooters now have a facebook page all their own. 
It will be as exciting as all of us make it.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/192377874245773/192377877579106/?notif_t=like


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

Just sent my request to join, thanks boyd for getting this started


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Its funny I was just thinking of trying to shoot a compound with fingers but bare bow for hunting. That type of shooting doesnt really fit in tradtional section nor does it fit here in fingers exclusively either. Too bad I dont facebook.


----------



## gradyk (Mar 3, 2013)

I just started shooting my quest hammer bare with fingers. Im more accurate with it than with my recurve. 
I just recently got back into archery. We had archery in school (longbow without sights). I couldnt hit the broad side of a barn from inside. None of us could. Ive since found out that everything the teacher taught us was completely wrong so that has changed thanks to the internet. 
Man Im loving instinctive shooting now!


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

ATB said:


> Its funny I was just thinking of trying to shoot a compound with fingers but bare bow for hunting. That type of shooting doesnt really fit in tradtional section nor does it fit here in fingers exclusively either. Too bad I dont facebook.


No worries, just hook yourself up with a facebook account and then click on the above link and join in on the non-sight finger fun.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Well done Boyd!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1923991
Don.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Request sent. Thanks


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Request also sent.
Don.


----------



## gradyk (Mar 3, 2013)

request sent


----------



## shaun748 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well it is nice to see there are a few of us left...i have never had any sights or releases on any of my bows and still shoot recurves and selfbows a fair bit..

.when i finally broke down a bought a new Mathews Ovation in 2004 i even rigged my mathews to shoot off shelf...there aint many of us left and it's kinda sad when other shooters are amazed how we hit the target without sights...we are a dying breed within The compound world...

I would never put anyone down for using a fully rigged up bow and release but I never got into them....


----------



## JRB623 (Dec 17, 2012)

I shoot barebow compound and traditional exclusively. I'm the only barebow shooter in my area. I regularly get the "you don't have any sights!?" comment. Especially when they see my groups. I wish people would realize all the crap they're sold isn't necessary, it's just something else to fail in the woods. To be honest, I like hitting the same spot as a guy with an expensive target rig. Boy, does it piss them off! I don't agree with a scope and a huge stabilizer at the ASA 3D "hunter stake". I haven't seen anyone with all that junk in a deer stand.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I sent a Request as well!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

JRB623 said:


> I shoot barebow compound and traditional exclusively. I'm the only barebow shooter in my area. I regularly get the "you don't have any sights!?" comment. Especially when they see my groups. I wish people would realize all the crap they're sold isn't necessary, it's just something else to fail in the woods. To be honest, I like hitting the same spot as a guy with an expensive target rig. Boy, does it piss them off! I don't agree with a scope and a huge stabilizer at the ASA 3D "hunter stake". I haven't seen anyone with all that junk in a deer stand.


I guess it is I each to his own, but I am with you. I love the simplicity of no sights. The old KIS theory.


----------

